# extech vs klein



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

davidsunnz said:


> cable tracer:
> 
> extech 40180 vs klein VDV500-808
> 
> the price is similar, which one is better?


Both are good .


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

davidsunnz said:


> cable tracer:
> 
> extech 40180 vs klein VDV500-808
> 
> the price is similar, which one is better?


...a good rule of thumb when buying professional tools is never buy the 'chasers'.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

360max said:


> ...a good rule of thumb when buying professional tools is never buy the 'chasers'.


Really?

Klein has been making Linesman pliers since 1857. Doesn't that basically make every company after that a "chaser". Is Knipex a chaser to Klein?  At some point they switch from a chaser to a viable alternative.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Really?
> 
> Klein has been making Linesman pliers since 1857. Doesn't that basically make every company after that a "chaser". Is Knipex a chaser to Klein? At some point they switch from a chaser to a viable alternative.


Yes knipex wasnt founded until 1882. Klein are the chasers, knipexs product line are constanly evolving and Klein just rebrand other European tools copying knipex to try and keep up.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> Yes knipex wasnt founded until 1882. Klein are the chasers,


New Zealand math looks at things differently than the USA........


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> New Zealand math looks at things differently than the USA........


Read my whole post, klein have failed to evolve, hence they are now the chasers living off the dregs of idiots who say things like "murica" and "if it aint klein, it aint mine, derp derp".


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Both are good .


So you've owned and used both on a professional level?


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

chewy said:


> Read my whole post,


Did you read my whole original post? I wasn't knocking Knipex. My whole point was that Klein was first in 1857, and Knipex "could have" been considered the chaser in 1882 when they came out with pliers. I then continued to say that at some point, that "chaser" became a viable alternative.

Guess I have a bad reputation here. Even when I agree with someone, I get argued with......


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Did you read my whole original post? I wasn't knocking Knipex. My whole point was that Klein was first in 1857, and Knipex "could have" been considered the chaser in 1882 when they came out with pliers. I then continued to say that at some point, that "chaser" became a viable alternative.
> 
> Guess I have a bad reputation here. Even when I agree with someone, I get argued with......


im drunk bobalina,


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> im drunk bobalina,


Im workin on gettin there. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Meh. Klein's good name hasn't meant much for almost 10 years. I've used Extech. They're cheap, they're Chinese, and the construction isn't the highest quality, but they do work, I'll give them that. I've never had a problem with any of their gear that I've used.

Given all the games Klein seems to be playing with declining quality and rebrands, I'd pick Extech before I'd take a chance on them.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I wouldn't buy either.

Extech is junk.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Really?
> 
> Klein has been making Linesman pliers since 1857. Doesn't that basically make every company after that a "chaser". Is Knipex a chaser to Klein? At some point they switch from a chaser to a viable alternative.



What about the bronze tongs used to handle hot materials in the process of smithing or casting around 3000 BC.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Really?
> 
> Klein has been making Linesman pliers since 1857. Doesn't that basically make every company after that a "chaser". Is Knipex a chaser to Klein? At some point they switch from a chaser to a viable alternative.


Klein has the best linesman on the market, IMO. BTW, I do not by all klein tools .Greenlee has the best knock out set and hydralic benders on the market, IMO. Its just MY opinion.


----------

